# More Small Walnut Logs....



## gvwp (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is a load of Walnut that arrived at my mill today. All jumbo tabletop logs. Smallest is 24" in diameter. Largest is just under 5' in diameter. They were trucked in from around Joplin, MO. Around 4300bf of scaled log on the truck at around 44000lbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2015)

Very Nice!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Boy I'd love to watch and smell that being milled. I know, it's weird, but I do like the smell of walnut.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a serious load of lovely chocolate logs. What are you going to do with the ones too big for the mill? Quarter with a long bar?


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a huge load of wood! Lots of wood projects there! Chuck


----------



## gvwp (Jun 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a serious load of lovely chocolate logs. What are you going to do with the ones too big for the mill? Quarter with a long bar?



These will be milled into a variety of material. The super oversize logs will be milled into table top slabs at a local sawmill. They will be dried at our facility. The clearer logs will either be milled here by the new Super 70 due to be here on Thursday or if they are too large they will be split apart at the local mill which is doing the slabbing and then moved to our mill for further processing into thin stock, table leg stock, bowl and turning stock, and super wide 4/4 and 8/4 lumber. Hoping for some really nice feather crotch wood for gun stocks as well. Some of these look really promising for that purpose. I will post pics as the process unfolds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 24, 2015)

gvwp said:


> Hoping for some really nice feather crotch wood for gun stocks as well. Some of these look really promising for that purpose. I will post pics as the process unfolds.



Now I'm an honest guy that makes gunstocks and also used to drive semi trucks. If I saw that rig with the walnut logs parked at a truckstop somewhere, I'd HIJACK it! I'd never have to look for more walnut again.

You sure make it happen David. I'll be dreaming about those pics tonight. Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 25, 2015)

Now that's a load of walnut. Nice score.


----------

